# Ever heard of this - 53%????



## scatking (Feb 25, 2010)

Received this today in an email.  Won't bother posting the source because I can't believe this could be legit , but would love to hear from those more learned than I if this could be real......





THIS IS THE BIGEST BREAKTHOUGH IN CANNABIS FOR BOTH MEDICAL AND RECREATIONAL USERS.

Through intensive research, tedious laboratory work, and investors with deep pockets, we managed to organically develop the most important breakthrough in Cannabis to-date.

Infinity Bud is the perfect mixture of cannabinoids and cellular size timed release of CB1i, a newly discovered proprietary cannabinoid (secondary metabolites) that makes the buzz last, for what seems infinity. These CB1i Cannabinoids are microscopic, but they are 240% larger in size than CBD.

CB1 receptors are responsible for the euphoric and anticonvulsive effects of cannabis, and we have developed the #1 strain with the highest levels of CB1i Cannabinfinity. 

CB1i Cannabinfinity is a very safe cannabinoid, and there is no risk of any respiratory or cardiovascular failure as there is with many other prescription drugs used to treat chronic pain and inflammation.

We have the perfect combination of the following cannabisnoids, but we will not release the percentages, as it is our secret proprietary recipe.

CB1i Cannabinfinity

CBG Cannabigerol

CBC Cannabichromene

CBL Cannabicyclol

CBV Cannabivarin

THCV Tetrahydrocannabivarin

CBDV Cannabidivarin



For you die hard lineage freaks, we will admit that you will find some Crystal Storm, Euphoria Unlimited and Indica 50 in the lineage, along with at least two other super unnamed, unreleased strains we have been working with for the past 3 years which include groundbreaking discoveries in the CYP 2C9 inhibitors which greatly extends intoxication.

Since we have advanced above and beyond any of our competitors, this may be your only chance to acquire the worlds strongest genetics, as we are currently in talks with big-pharma to co-create the most advanced THC prescription product(s) to the world. We cant release specific details at this time, but it appears we may stop providing genetics to the public this summer, as soon as mid June, to pursue the cause and share the healing powers of cannabis on a much larger scale.

Medically, Infinity Bud appears to relieve convulsions, inflammation, anxiety, and nausea.

In our lab, for Research we have found all these wonderful cannabinoid discoveries by extracting the cannabinoids using carbon dioxide under pressure. Much saver and less harmful process than using solvents like most extraction methods. Then we separated the individual cannabinoids (cannabinoid blends) using wiped film vacuum distillation. And of course, thru trial and error, and through growing many cycles, with only the best genetics selected, we finally created the best and worlds strongest marijuana strain, Infinity Bud.


HEIGHT MED 3.5-4.5 feet tall

Flowering is Fast, Just 50 Days

THC 53.5%

Finished Outdoors End of September 


Shes great for cool climates, windy and high altitude mountain regions and harsh weather. It is mold resistant and can also handle very extreme heat in tropical climates.

The High is a morning till evening Euphoria experience, which will have you feeling no pain. Many users of cocaine say her effects are similar, but longer lasting without all the nasty side effects or dependency.

She tastes like brown sugar, sweet and smooth.

Her odor is very minimal, so you dont have to worry about your neighbors.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

omg...  there was just a thread on this, i think it got deleted for causing riffraff due to the 3000 dollar price tag on those seeds....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 25, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

Not again...lol


----------



## scatking (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry - missed the other thread.  Thought it was a load of cr*p but I got a good chuckle out of it.

Grow it anywhere, anytime, it doesn't stink, short flowering time, and 53.5% - send cash in small unmarked bills.  Buy now before we go out of business!!!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 25, 2010)

What did P. T. Barnum say? There's a ..........


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

Their strain write ups are some good works of fiction...


----------



## hemp319 (Feb 25, 2010)

I received the same email...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

> Received this today in an email.  Won't bother posting the source



When ever I read a statement of this type, I do not believe any of it.:ignore:

Why do people not want to post the source of any unbelievable claim?


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 26, 2010)

as my grandmother would say this is a load of poppycock


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually the other thread was mine and I deleted it because I was getting annoyed.


And It isn't RIFF RAFF.  That seed bank is also a research firm, ..and they have discovered many cannabinoids , and have some of the rarest phenotypes on the planet.  

I ONLY ORDER FROM BCSEEDS AND NOWHERE ELSE.  They are thee most legitmet seedbank there is. No paper trail, no bull. They are the real deal been ordering from them for years...I have their UPSTATE STRAIN GROWING RIGHT NOW


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

And the only thing ridiculous about any of it....is the price.  

But when plants are producing pounds, or 50+ THC %'s, ...8-10 hour buzzes ...I think the prices deserved to be jacked up.  That site isn't a joke. It is the real deal. Last summer I went to Edmonton to work and my friends uncle grew EEUPHORIA UNLIMITED ...and....holy hell ...I was stoned for almost half the day...the aftermath even lasted.


Don't be so quick to judge and dismiss things people. Or you are going to miss out on some really good crap in life


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 26, 2010)

Reminds me of the J. Peterman catalog!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 26, 2010)

So, who has written a grow journal and a smoke report from this miracle plant? They are probably too high to find the keyboard?


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 26, 2010)

One picture...thousand words...


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

yadda yadda yadda blah blah blah.



LIsten poeple.. If this seedbank was full of crap ..it wouldn't be around right now after 10 damn years ok. HUndreds if not thousands would have complained and you'd be hearing more about it's bullcrap than you would its the real deal. Most people wont tell other where they get there strains from because then they wouldnt be the only ones wh have it.


But this site wouldnt STILL be around if it was all lies.  End of story. Get it?  If it was bullcrap ...it wouldn't survive.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 26, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> yadda yadda yadda blah blah blah.
> 
> Listen people.. If this seedbank was full of crap ..it wouldn't be around right now after 10 damn years ok. Hundreds if not thousands would have complained and you'd be hearing more about it's bullcrap than you would its the real deal. Most people wont tell other where they get there strains from because then they wouldn't be the only ones wh have it.
> 
> But this site wouldn't STILL be around if it was all lies. End of story. Get it? If it was bullcrap ...it wouldn't survive.


Hey man, I'm not getting in your face or meaning in any way to insult you. I just don't believe some of their claims. The "53% THC" is one of them. I want to see a copy of the testing results from a private lab that supports that claim. If they make that kind of money from it, they sure have enough to have it tested by a lab. Why don't I see any reference to a real lab report? I find that an interesting exclusion on their part. The price they're charging is just too high. If they brought it down to a more reasonable level, like maybe $20 per/seed in packs of 10, then I might even buy some IF they provided some proof of their claims other than just saying them. No offence to you was ever intended by me.


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> Actually the other thread was mine and I deleted it because I was getting annoyed.
> 
> ...I have their UPSTATE STRAIN GROWING RIGHT NOW


..and for being at least partialy to blame for your 'annoyance', I apologize, again. 
BUT......... I am THE best grower on the planet. NO ONE has a more potent strain. (56% thc here) 
I am filthy rich from street corner sales. I have gold teeth and drive a Hummer.

...There,,, I said it. .. doesn't make it so....:confused2:... 
I am looking forward to your grow journal bio'. I honestly want you to prove us all wrong.



> yadda yadda yadda blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and "if" it were all true, it would be a very very well kept secret???.. 
 So well that only "one" of our now over 10,000 members have discovered it??.. 
  Man, I'm not meaning to be argumentative, but.......... their descriptions and claims are simply, _"too good" to be true. _ IMO.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Hey man, I'm not getting in your face or meaning in any way to insult you. I just don't believe some of their claims. The "53% THC" is one of them. I want to see a copy of the testing results from a private lab that supports that claim. If they make that kind of money from it, they sure have enough to have it tested by a lab. Why don't I see any reference to a real lab report? I find that an interesting exclusion on their part. The price they're charging is just too high. If they brought it down to a more reasonable level, like maybe $20 per/seed in packs of 10, then I might even buy some IF they provided some proof of their claims other than just saying them. No offence to you was ever intended by me.


 

NO it's all good my friend, I just get defensive because people are so easy to dismiss things, without PROOF.  Just like you need proof to prove it, you should also have proof to disprove it.

I only order from them. I have tried their *Euphoria Unlimited*, when I went out west and I have grown their *UPSTATE* a couple times, I even have one female in my room right now (Upstate) ...I'm the one who's known for the radical claim of growing pounds per meter squared (per plant) ... And everyne is dying to see me start a grow journal which wiill happen soon enough.  

All I am saying.. Is don't deny anything until yuo have experience wiht it. Just becaue something is hard to believe... Doesn't mean anything. You all should know that. YES, epistemological skepticism is a great tool, ...but to deny before you try is just faulty and ignorant.  

You guys sit there and say where's the proof where's the people saying it's real.  
Well, ..THEN, I say ...FIND ME THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE GROWN IT AND SAY ITS ALL BULLCRAP.  BEcause you won't. I am one person right here who has been ordering from them for years, and grown and tried many strains from them....AND NOTHING BEATS THEM . NOTHING.   I go to vacnouver every year for the POT march  (where hundreds up hundreds upon hundreds of people gather in the streets and light up.)  Hundreds of strains ...and nothing compares.   You don't find many people because of the prices, and because many people dont tell others where they get there strains they want to be the only ones with this kind fof 'power' (lol)

 ..but if you want to start ...start with 5 pack of FEMINIZED UPSTATE ...it's 300$ I think still, maybe they are on sale not sure.   Know what you are doing, and you'll have all the proof you need.  

Stop looking to others for proof, and do it yourself.  I'll be glad to prove it with  agrow jurnal and I will, ...


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 26, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> NO it's all good my friend, I just get defensive because people are so easy to dismiss things, without PROOF. Just like you need proof to prove it, you should also have proof to disprove it.
> <>
> Stop looking to others for proof, and do it yourself. I'll be glad to prove it with a grow journal and I will, ...


Here's what I mean Bio. If you went to your local new car dealer and they had a truck that looked just like all the other trucks, but had a sign on it that said: "500 mpg!", would you buy the truck to find out if it were true? Or even if a person who bought it said "I bought it and it gets awesome mileage"? Of course not. You'd rightfully want to see some sort of proof that the claim of "500 mpg" was actually true before you spent your hard earned money.

That's what I'm saying. A lab report on it's percentage of THC would cost them about $2,000. That's less than the profit made from ONE sale. They could say "Email us and we'll send you a copy of the certified lab report". How easy is that? It would increase the hell of their sales and be an easy way to silence the doubters. I realize you've grown it, dried, cured and smoked it, but you can't tell me that you know it has 53% THC unless you've tested it. I'm assuming you haven't. I'll wait until someone does and shares the proof of their claims.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..and for being at least partialy to blame for your 'annoyance', I apologize, again.
> BUT......... I am THE best grower on the planet. NO ONE has a more potent strain. (56% thc here)
> I am filthy rich from street corner sales. I have gold teeth and drive a Hummer.
> 
> ...


 


So.. I have no way to prove you are lying so why would I think that?  It's not impossible for you to have any such thing. Thousands of people do. Very bad analogy. Just because it seems 'off' doesn't mean it is.  The only way I'd ever find out the truth is to meet you and find out for myself.


gee htat's easy to figure out ...your 10 000 people have never bought it, ...how else would they know, if they dont have friends that buy it either none of them will know. I have not told one person in my town abuot where my plants come from, I dont even tell people the real names because I don't want anyone else to have it, hence why I said some keep it a major secret.


 YOU ALL DISMISS IT BEFORE ANY PROOF, ..look at all of you denying everything ....that is why none of you know about it. First the price scares away a lot of people, ...if nobody is willing to pay, then nobody is willing know.  I payed. And I found out for myself,,,and here I am ...the only one who seems to know...WHY?  BECAUSE I ACTUALLY TRIED IT


UBT I DO ADMIT... some of the descriptions are waaay ,I think, exaggerated......but I message the head of the company about nearly every strain that seems to be bull. If you want to find out about lab testing...MESSAGE HIM.  I HAVE, I asked how they tested such high levels because _*Cannalyse Cannabis Fingerprint & THC Test Kit*_ only goes up to 25% ..you want to know something....just message them


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

And I'm sure everyone wantts to believe it. I know they do. They just want proof first.   But..it's not like you have proof to disprove it.  So ...why is everyone only being one-sided?

Not too long ago I wasn't believnig it, now look. I'm everyone's bullcrap.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 26, 2010)

*alright if this was true.. then every other seed bank would be poor no.. i wouldnt buy other seeds if i could be getting a much much much more infiroir product.... lol... people that buy into gimmicks and all that bull belong on the farm... to tell the stories of your ansestors... lol

and hick i want my bloody teeth back.... and i told you you could borrow my hummer for the weekend not 6 months....
LH*


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

Think of the time when , said the world was round....and the entire world said he was wrong, or outrageous ....Howabout when  the poor guy first  annuonced the sun was the center and not the earth ....

You guys ..are the world in denial , and im G.G


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *alright if this was true.. then every other seed bank would be poor no.. i wouldnt buy other seeds if i could be getting a much much much more infiroir product.... lol... people that buy into gimmicks and all that bull belong on the farm... to tell the stories of your ansestors... lol*
> 
> *and hick i want my bloody teeth back.... and i told you you could borrow my hummer for the weekend not 6 months....*
> *LH*


 



Prove me wrong then.  ANyone of you.   You gys ask me to prove it.. I'm asking you to prove me wrong.  Prove it prove it prove it.   It's easy to talk crap when you only know one side of a story people.  How am I buying into a gimmick when I have boughten and grown and seen and tried it for myself???  Explain that one.

You are nothing but Bigotry.  

the time will come 

For now, ...let's all just laugh at me.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2010)

Hows the 1 female you have? Lets see a pic of her and the set up.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 26, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> <>...If you want to find out about lab testing...MESSAGE HIM. I HAVE, I asked how they tested such high levels because...you want to know something...just message them


I'd love to. Would you please post the email address you use for him?

Like this: Thisguy At claims dot com

That way, vBulletin won't make a live link from it. Thanks. I will email him right after you provide the proper address.

Keep your cool man. Claims aren't correct just because someone hasn't proven them false. Neither are they false just because someone says so. However, it is traditional for those making claims to show evidence that their claim is true. That's all I'm asking for. Once you've supplied the email address either in a post or in a PM to me, I'll write to him immediately and come back with his answer right here in this thread after I receive it.

Thanks


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2010)

ahhh jeeze bio'.. I have more years growing pot, than you have on the face of this earth.. 
a long history of experience is where my pessimism toward those outrageous claims stems from. THAT does not mean that I am right, only that I am 'justified' in my skepticism.
 I am basing my judgement solely on over 25 years of my own, first hand experience and well over a decade of research and watching some of the best in the world...and.. I have pictures to prove it!.. NO "BIGOTRY" involved... 
   There are several members here that have more experience, and are better versed in many aspects of growing than I. They too are expressing their disbelief and skepticism.  
    Argue all you want. Not a soul here is going to believe it without some shred of evidence/proof.  Well, none that have had a grow room erected for more than a week anyway..


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Here's what I mean Bio. If you went to your local new car dealer and they had a truck that looked just like all the other trucks, but had a sign on it that said: "500 mpg!", would you buy the truck to find out if it were true? Or even if a person who bought it said "I bought it and it gets awesome mileage"? Of course not. You'd rightfully want to see some sort of proof that the claim of "500 mpg" was actually true before you spent your hard earned money.
> 
> That's what I'm saying. A lab report on it's percentage of THC would cost them about $2,000. That's less than the profit made from ONE sale. They could say "Email us and we'll send you a copy of the certified lab report". How easy is that? It would increase the hell of their sales and be an easy way to silence the doubters. I realize you've grown it, dried, cured and smoked it, but you can't tell me that you know it has 53% THC unless you've tested it. I'm assuming you haven't. I'll wait until someone does and shares the proof of their claims.


 
True true true. All true. Both sides. You are absolutely right and I do know this, But I also Know I am right.  I've been on both sides of the fence and I know both grounds.


NO, I couldn't tell you the exact % of cannabinoids, all I can tell is how long the buzz lasted. Lasting much longer than 5 hours kind of ..makes me re-think some things, especialy when I am far from a light smoker.  

 Now I know the lack of proof (both ways) nullifies the entire situation, ...But I will look into it and see what I can find, I talk to the owner quite frequently, so I'll see if I can get some documentation of some sort. 

I don't think anyone is wrong for not  believing me, I just find it ignorant the way people go about it.  OH THAT'S OUTRAGEOUS ITS NOT TRUE. Just like when the guy said the earth was round ...or we live in a heliocentric world... everyone on earth ..KNEW he was wrong... But was he?


But nonetheless, proof always comes about, and the truth always reveals itself sooner or later


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I'd love to. Would you please post the email address you use for him?
> 
> Like this: Thisguy At claims dot com
> 
> ...


 

No e-mail, i talk to him directly through the site.  I'll see if he has an e-mail though. And I'll get back to you, send me a PM so I have your name.

I'm actually starting to become a litttle skeptical with you. (With the over-exaggeration) ...But WHAT I DO KNOW... Is pounds on a plant exists, and so does that extremely long 5+ hour buzz


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2010)

............"heliocentric"?????.. now you're just showing off..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

They have been considered a rip off site for yrs by the biggest seedbank review site on the net. 

I wouldn't send them a dime...they cannot back up their claims, and when asked to they duck and hide, and make excuses why they can't or shouldn't show results.

Bio don't take this wrong, I like ya man, and respect your oppinion, but I would hate to see some newbie loose any money to these scam artists.  They make unbelievable claims, and this scares me from even ordering their other gear that is not so high priced...not to mention they do not have a good reputation from any of the seedbank rateing sites that I have found.

It's not hard to keep a website going for 10 yrs...If they can just sucker one a yr into buying some seeds, they've made a profit.

I always get a kick out of their reasons to order quick...cause something is going to happen...lol


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 26, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> True true true. All true. Both sides. You are absolutely right and I do know this, But I also Know I am right. I've been on both sides of the fence and I know both grounds.
> 
> 
> NO, I couldn't tell you the exact % of cannabinoids, all I can tell is how long the buzz lasted. Lasting much longer than 5 hours kind of ..makes me re-think some things, especialy when I am far from a light smoker.
> ...


 
*man my AI keeps me buzzed for 3+ hours.. does that make it a super plant?? lol... NO.... prove you wrong.. like the info you sent me about IR cameras.... lol you sent me info from 2004... lol thats not in the NOW.. LOL... yes they did say the world was flat.. but did they have the tech they have now??? no... you cant say oh well they thought .. they thought back when 1812.. lol its 2010 buddy the tech the knowlege is way more advanced.. i cant find your super plant... so how bout you prove me wrong with evidence.... thats something that you may provide to prove me wrong... you remind me of my 17yr old brother... lol*
*nonsense...*
*LH*


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ahhh jeeze bio'.. I have more years growing pot, than you have on the face of this earth..
> a long history of experience is where my pessimism toward those outrageous claims stems from. THAT does not mean that I am right, only that I am 'justified' in my skepticism.
> I am basing my judgement solely on over 25 years of my own, first hand experience and well over a decade of research and watching some of the best in the world...and.. I have pictures to prove it!.. NO "BIGOTRY" involved...
> There are several members here that have more experience, and are better versed in many aspects of growing than I. They too are expressing their disbelief and skepticism.
> Argue all you want. Not a soul here is going to believe it without some shred of evidence/proof. Well, none that have had a grow room erected for more than a week anyway..


 


And not believing without proof is sometimes the best way to be HICK, that's not what I am trying to argue...I'm not asking people to BELIEVE ME...   What I am more interested in (beyond proving now) is not to deny and say it's all bullcrap WHEN YOU YOURSELF HAVE NO PROOF OF THAT.  That's Being a little double-standard don't you think?

Yes, no one will believe until they see it. Fine great, and dandy, even smart. But you are just as much in the wrong for saying its all ** (am I allowed to use **?) ..BEFORE YOU EVEN KNOW IF IT'S TRUE OR NOT. Lacking the proof is only the means to your judgment and not the truth.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *man my AI keeps me buzzed for 3+ hours.. does that make it a super plant?? lol... NO.... prove you wrong.. like the info you sent me about IR cameras.... lol you sent me info from 2004... lol thats not in the NOW.. LOL... yes they did say the world was flat.. but did they have the tech they have now??? no... you cant say oh well they thought .. they thought back when 1812.. lol its 2010 buddy the tech the knowlege is way more advanced.. i cant find your super plant... so how bout you prove me wrong with evidence.... thats something that you may provide to prove me wrong... you remind me of my 17yr old brother... lol*
> *nonsense...*
> *LH*


 

Lol, no not a super plant, but defintely a damn good one. I don't think any plant is a super plant. 

And second, I didn't know you were looking for today's news paper articles, I thought you were just looking for information on the use of the technology.  You lacked in what you were asking for. You asked for proof that police use IR and nothing else specific. So, ..naturally ..I just gave you the first article on my computer. 

ANd for someone who is now saying we live in today's world with technological advancements and they didn't have bck then what we have the ability to do now...Kind of goes along with my side of the story.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> UBT I DO ADMIT... some of the descriptions are waaay ,I think, exaggerated......but I message the head of the company about nearly every strain that seems to be bull.


 
Exactly the reason why everything they claim should be questioned.  I don't want to hear exaggerations...I want to know the truth about what I'm going to buy...or I'm not buying it.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 26, 2010)

I got this same advertisement today.  Sure sounds good, but like someone above me said, should be priced so regular growers could buy it and try it out. Also, a independant report on the effects would be good too, as someone already said.  I am beginning to think that the saying "coke is gods way of telling you, you have too much money" and buying $2000 pack of seeds will get put in that catagory,* IMO*.

I have grown two strains from BCSeeds and liked both pretty well.  I was also good with their stealth in sending the seeds and quickness of delivery.

*Bio*, I look forward to seeing some pics and a grow journal from you.

I personally would not want to be high off of one or two hits for eight hours.  But I can see where it would be great for those using MJ for more severe medical problems.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to believe it, I really do. I dispute your thinking about not sharing the secret if one of us finds a killer strain. We tell all our friends here when a great find shows up and share where we found it. Then, a couple dozen order up beans, start them and we all compare results. It shouldn't matter if we paid 30 bucks for 10 beans or 3 grand. There are a few around that can cover that bill, but aren't doing it. Why? No proof from any growers that it is the real deal.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> They have been considered a rip off site for yrs by the biggest seedbank review site on the net.
> 
> I wouldn't send them a dime...they cannot back up their claims, and when asked to they duck and hide, and make excuses why they can't or shouldn't show results.
> 
> ...


 

Well ..Here's where my problem may exist.  The first seedbanks I ever ordered from were mere crap (perhaps).  And BCSEEDS has beaten anything I have ever tried. Doesn't go to say I have tried every seedbank there is, But I'm in the position where I have tried and dealt with them for years and have never been let down. Not in anyway. And their strains have beaten anything I have tried.  SO perhaps my *nonsense *is a little less nonsense, and more lacking in the comparison department.

I just don't see how a place could survive if it was NONSENSE. Yes, it's not hard to keep scams going, but they all fall down eventually. Their statistics were close to my results, and therefore nevr had any reason to doubt them.  And being the best green I've ever toked, ..definitely had no grounds to say otherwise


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

You know what folks? We're going to bust this up once and for all. I'm going to talk to the owner of the site, a real nice long conversation I'll keep all replies and forward them. 

I will find others who have tried them and not just success stories.

I know a few people in some other forums, one is in THE GARDEN's CURE, who also ordered *upstate* and he even states I remember "is deffinately diffrent from any of the other plants i have ever brought into this world". he has his grow up for all to see and he did it specifically because the lack of reviews

I'm not sure about the end results though, I'll have to go back and look.


But, I know know for the most part that site isn't crap. At least, not all of it.  If there is something wrong wiht them I want to find it... All of you have me wanting to go a little deeper so I am going to, but I have never had a reason to.

I have hda major success, not as much as they have, but I am not a research firm. And I don't use what they use.

If there is **, ...I will expose it. I'm not a person of lies and ignorance.  I jsut know what I've seen, what I've smoked, what I've felt. I cannot deny any of that.  I'm not the only success story from them, but let's find out the full truth once and for all. I'm not trying to promote lies or anything of such nature.  I just wanted to share the results I've gotten and nothing more.  NOw, before Id didnt know I'd need to take pictures and document everything for the entire world, really not part of my agenda.

And it's not you people getting on my nerves, it's the fact that I cannot prove. I know you are all right for not jumping off the cliff at all of it, ...but I still think it's wrongtoo have 100% denial


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> pictures of the super plant or shut up.
> you must be involved with this site somehow... why are you riding their jock so hard homie??


 


The grow journal will com, trust me it will come. 

I've been ordering from them for years. Best weed I've ever had and grown. NOrmally when you order from a seedbank ..you are involved with them, DAWG.

I'm trying to share. Nothing else.

Thanks for the disrespect though


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 26, 2010)

Seems unscrupulous to double or even triple prices like thy say thy willdo soon only for a spring demand. And I thought green crack was clone only. Kinda not cool to steal the name. Waiting anxiously to see what they say about this, if anything.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

Bio..I'm not questioning you!  I like ya, and what you contribute to this site, so don't take anything I have said as an attack at you.

I find that people who have to exagerate things in order to sell a product wrong, and misleading.  All a seed supplier has to do is tell the truth, show some pics of their product, and sell it at a working mans price.  There are several breeders who have been around for a couple decades that have developed very nice strains, that can get away with charging 200-300 dollars for a 10 pack...but they sell because they have made a good name for themselves and have posotive reputation as being reliable

Think of the story of the boy who cried wolf...I see BCseeds as the boy.  It may very well be that they have some good products...but the exagerations on things is definately a big red flag to most of us.  A lie is a lie...and get caught in one, and you will never be believed again.

I just don't want to make you feel like this is a personal attack on you.


----------



## hemp319 (Feb 26, 2010)

Im willing to pay top dollar for quality but there is no justification for the numbers they charge.  At that cost I want a guarantee for my money...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Anybody here ever grow monkey paw? I hear it's a real good strain from MI or something... Which reminds me, anyone seen IRISH lately??  Well, back to picking out pepper plants. Anyone grown these Russian purples? Are they really, really hot? They sound pretty good to me. I might even grab a few Mortgage Lifter tomatoes. When I had these two years ago the were awesome!! One of those "pink" varieties. Best sandwich tomato I ever ate. Way better than Brandy wines, which is one of my old favorites. I still prefer brandy wines for salads though. Hey, Sponge Bob is on, gotta go! Ahh jeeze, where's Art when I need him?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

That Monkey Paw is serious business :hubba:.  Paid $6000 for 2 beans and... well,  it's way too good for you guys.  I'm the only one that can handle it nod nod wink wink  Primo top shelf :hubba:.  6500% thc!  Did a seed run.  I'll post a gj, see for yourself!  Believe it or not!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Now Art, Am I supposed to believe all that just 'cause you said so? And I thought monkey paw only grew in the north? It's ok though. You must have gotten the $2,000 up grade... Ok, here's my $8,000, where do I send it? And can I just send you cash so there is no paper trail?? I really worry about those kind of things here in Cali...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

I decided to keep the beans for myself, nv.  This is Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw.  And you being such a good friend, I would let 'em go to you for $4000 if you lived in the correct hemisphere :hubba:  If you ever get to my hemisphere, pm me!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, ima need some proof Art. Any kind of proof. Just tell me yer not talkin' no crap, 'cause if you say I'm your friend then Ima get all trusting and vunerable n' stuff. See, that's what happens when guys like me hang out at these two bit, oakyfied, wannabe, lowgrade, uneducated, ignorant, bigoted sites run by mods with names like "hick". 

Is there a guarentee?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

The thing that makes me nervous, nv, is this.  I give ya a bargain price of $4000, along with a guarantee.  You grow the super incredible Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw, make a seed run and lower the price for SHMP to $3800 and corner the market.  Ima need some kind of guarantee that you will maintain the price before we can go any further


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Now Art, I like ya man, I really do, but I wanna run these in the Summer olympics so I gotta keep it in the amature catagory. I mean they're already gonna give me grief about the 6500% thc content, and all the extra cbd's that only you know about. This might just be enough to get me the gold.. You sure no one else knows about this strain? Cause if it's really this good then I should forget I even have it right? And I'll forget that it's this good, right? So I promise I'll keep it to myself and never tell a soul what you got cookin down there


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll think about it


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

You do that. By the way, what kinda yield could someone expect from a super strain like Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw?? And is it purple? Pleeeease tell me it's purple...


----------



## scatking (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess everyone has heard of this before....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

It's not unreasonable to expect 1 oz/1 foot of plant.  It's not a purp.  Someone should cross it with a qwerkle or something


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> It's not unreasonable to expect 1 oz/1 foot of plant.  It's not a purp.  Someone should cross it with a qwerkle or something



I heard some guy crossed it with qwerkle already and it grew right threw the roof of his house....now what's impressive is that he was growing it in the basement and not the attic...anyone can grow a plant threw the attic...i did it 3 times last summer when the temps in my attic were 130 F...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

scatking said:
			
		

> I guess everyone has heard of this before....


 
SK, I dunno what ya mean man  I heard nothing. I saw nothing. But for the last ten years the word on the street is.... Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw was found under the Kremlin by a soldier in special ops and smuggled into NORAD, grown under ground to expose it's bioluminescent albino charactoristics (which is the correct pheno for 6500% thc and four lb plants under 35w of cfl's) and accidentally leaked into the public during the _drug wars_. I might be able to hook you up, but it won't be for no $3800. Your gonna have to come up with a little more than that bro. This is all truth, I swear. And if you think I am lying, then the burden of proof falls on YOU! I need your money (cash) before next Thursday or the price goes up to $50,000. Better hurry it up there sucka!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I heard some guy crossed it with qwerkle already and it grew right threw the roof of his house....now what's impressive is that he was growing it in the basement and not the attic...anyone can grow a plant threw the attic...i did it 3 times last summer when the temps in my attic were 130 F...



Now, that's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Now, that's what I'm talkin about!


 
Hey, I heard some dude tried to grow this under a freeway overpass.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> SK, I dunno what ya mean man  I heard nothing. I saw nothing. But for the last ten years the word on the street is.... Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw was found under the Kremlin by a soldier in special ops and smuggled into NORAD, grown under ground to expose it's bioluminescent albino charactoristics (which is the correct pheno for 6500% thc and four lb plants under 35w of cfl's) and accidentally leaked into the public during the _drug wars_. I might be able to hook you up, but it won't be for no $3800. Your gonna have to come up with a little more than that bro. This is all truth, I swear. And if you think I am lying, then the burden of proof falls on YOU! I need your money (cash) before next Thursday or the price goes up to $50,000. Better hurry it up there sucka!



Ixnay on the shmp, we don't wanna corner the shmp market before we have enough beans :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey, I heard some dude tried to grow this under a freeway overpass.....



Was it this guy....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Ixnay on the shmp, we don't wanna corner the shmp market before we have enough beans :hubba:


 
Ah, c'mon Art, it's just a rumor. Until you prove it ain't!


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Ah, c'mon Art, it's just a rumor. Until you prove it ain't!



I only deal in facts and truths....that's why I watch pro wrestling...it's totally real...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Was it this guy....View attachment 153780


 
lol, no.. I heard he averaged like 4 and a half grams a plant. The roots ate through the concrete ok, but not like what was originally claimed, ya know?:confused2:  Exaggerations. You know how it gets.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I only deal in facts and truths....that's why I watch pro wrestling...it's totally real...


 
Oh dude! And that show, 1,000 ways to die? When did they start letting them show that stuff on tv???? Sheesh, cable is the death of family values and good moral standing!


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Oh dude! And that show, 1,000 ways to die? When did they start letting them show that stuff on tv???? Sheesh, cable is the death of family values and good moral standing!



I know....I hve to renew my membership in the PMRC....we need to keep trash like Archer off tv...which is on Thursdays on FX at 10 pm...but don't anybody watch it or anything because it is rude and abrasive humor...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I know....I hve to renew my membership in the PMRC....we need to keep trash like Archer of tv...which is on Thursdays on FX at 10 pm...but don't anybody watch it or anything because it is rude and abrasive humor...


 
On FX at 10pm on Thursdays? Whew! Thanks fer the heads up man. Now I can really make sure I miss it.... Unless it's in 3D, 'cause if it is.. Well, you know..


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> On FX at 10pm on Thursdays? Whew! Thanks fer the heads up man. Now I can really make sure I miss it.... Unless it's in 3D, 'cause if it is.. Well, you know..



I once grew a MJ plant in 3d....all the ones in my tent now are 2d...I am gonna spend the cash and get those new 4d beans...gonna take it to the next dimension....you know what I am saying?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Whoa man, what do those cost? Sounds like bank bro. Say hammy, what's the bag appeal on those 4D's anyway? And can I roll a tulip with it?:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Whoa man, what do those cost? Sounds like bank bro. Say hammy, what's the bag appeal on those 4D's anyway? And can I roll a tulip with it?:hubba:



You can roll a rose bush with 4D....the bag appeal is sweet but it's better if viewed threw 4D glasses....I can't tell you the price on the open boards here...you can pm me and if you can guess what number I am thinking of might tell you the price for like a grand or so....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You can roll a rose bush with 4D....the bag appeal is sweet but it's better if viewed threw 4D glasses....I can't tell you the price on the open boards here...you can pm me and if you can guess what number I am thinking of might tell you the price for like a grand or so....


 
Now see dude, that right there sounds totally reasonable to me. Much better than that site up there in Canadia. I mean, I can do this.. But only if you throw in the 4D glasses. I called 7-11 to see if they had any and was told that only imperialist dogs use 4D and it is the sole cause of the planetary degradation of family values and good moral judgement. Jeeze, I didn't even have a chance to ask him if his refrigerator was running.....:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Now see dude, that right there sounds totally reasonable to me. Much better than that site up there in Canadia. I mean, I can do this.. But only if you throw in the 4D glasses. I called 7-11 to see if they had any and was told that only imperialist dogs use 4D and it is the sole cause of the planetary degradation of family values and good moral judgement. Jeeze, I didn't even have a chance to ask him if his refrigerator was running.....:hubba:



I can throw in a pair of 5D glasses for you for free and then only charge you another 2000 for the 5D to 4D conversion kit...I gotta say...man I am really being generous here....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

I see what you mean, but wouldn't just be easier with 8D glasses if I just keep one eye shut?


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I see what you mean, but wouldn't just be easier with 8D glasses if I just keep one eye shut?




Real 8D glasses only hve *one* lens...you must hve seen those cheap knock offs down in China Town...they peddle them to the tourists from Canadia a lot...those glasses won't work unless you buy my other conversion kit...it is a lil more expensive...1000 a D...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I did! The little guy with the scary tattoos and fire crackers tangled up in his hair told me they were the real deal, so I bought 7 pairs  I took a pair with me to see Avatar. That was a trip. I saw the whole movie from stall #4 in the mens room.


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did! The little guy with the scary tattoos and fire crackers tangled up in his hair told me they were the real deal, so I bought 7 pairs  I took a pair with me to see Avatar. That was a trip. I saw the whole movie from stall #4 in the mens room.



Is that the stall with the glory hole?:hubba::holysheep:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 27, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Is that the stall with the glory hole?:hubba::holysheep:


 
Eh hehe, wrong movie bro


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Eh hehe, wrong movie bro



Lol....hmmm the movie I saw was in Spanish subtitles with a  Vietnamese audio track...I kept getting lost in the story.....I don't speak Spanish but I did stay at a Holiday Inn express last night...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

too much


----------



## 420benny (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this thread jacked? lmao


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 27, 2010)

I forgot what we were talkin about


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 28, 2010)

Make sure to put your order in before dec of 2012....your going to want the 10D for what goes down here!


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Make sure to put your order in before dec of 2012....your going to want the 10D for what goes down here!



I just pre-ordered...


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

it's amazing what goes down here when i'm gone for a couple days...  lol

so i was looking for a GJ by Bio....  anyone seen it?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 28, 2010)

not yet....but he said in another post that he was haveing some girlfriend problems...he needed to re-up and get started again...so it may take a little bit.  I'd have to save for 2 months to buy the stuff he's growing...lol


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 28, 2010)

:hitchair:


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if we never see him again...
He inferred, in the original thread he deleted, that he more than likely sells illegitimately...  being he's unemployed and just spent thousands of dollars on magical beans and an apartment full of Junk...
that or he's a rep for BCseeds and wont come around here again cause we're not buying into his load of poppycock..
but if he does come around with a GJ, cool.
time will tell...
:rofl:  "I don't have to prove it!"   "prove me wrong by buying some magical beans for $3000.."    
.. what a piece of work...


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmmm....someone smell the aftermath of a fire?? This thread smells a bit toasty... all burnt up


----------



## nvthis (Feb 28, 2010)

There was something obviously rank about his posts. You could smell it from a mile out. Most folk would have been content to just say "fine! You grow yours, I'll grow mine and we'll call it a wash."

The fact that he was so motivated to keep on like he did suggests only two things. Either he is a salesman or a complete wacko, in a sense that would have made MGF proud.

But what do we know? We are nothing but a bunch of stoners. Wary, paranoid, frugal, market savvy and habitual researchers are we... And, appearently, uneducated, hippocritical bigots who like nothing more than to turn our noses at good dope why we wallow in our shwag heavy harvests.

Spelled out plainly, these claims are all false! And I don't gotta spend a dime to know it. Why? Because some seed bank that not many people know about has a research facility that is so safistacated it is literally light years ahead of any research done by ANYBODY so far, and no one has ever heard of it. Because THC is THC no matter where it comes from and differences in duration/quality/effect is determined by it's interactions with a little synergist called CBD's. Science has no idea which ones these are, exactly. But BCSeeds Does. As sure as they have travelled the world and beat EVERYBODY to the very best genetics every single time. Oh, and they don't advertise and prefer their customers don't post about them in forums  They are under the impression that 'word of mouth' will suffice. I guess what they failed to realize is that after ten years their one and only cutsomer is just now getting the word to us this week! But then how could they survive for 10+ years? Well, for one is there any proof that they have existed for that long? And two, how many man hours and dedicated resources does it take to keep a false front scam running? They claim that any complaints about them (which are numerous) has been confused with the poor business practices of a seed bank with virtually the same name? (I assume they mean BCBuDepot?? Which does indeed have some bad, bad rep. And the likeness to us uneducated folks is just uncanny) I'm sorry, but this is really wierd. I mean, change your damn name?? They won't advertise and they advise customers to NOT post about them in forums. How does this work again? So instead of protecting their very limited cutomer base by offering up some wide sweeping warnings, they would rather people continue to make this insane and terrible mistake while they brush it off as YOUR OWN ******* FAULT??? What the hell??? 

Look, Ima put it to you like this... If this was indeed legit, then why hasn't the likes of Swerve, Raskal, OBS, our very own Subcool and whole handful of other modern, premier breeders been all over this? And how come we don't know the names of their obvioulsy superior breeders? And why has this crazy killer green NOT showed up at places like Harborside that does their own in house testing? I'll tell you why. For the same reason you would have to be a complete knucklehead to send these folks your hard earned money.

STAY AWAY!!! And do not rely on something like a grow journal to sway what your inner stoner was telling you to be truth all along.


----------



## viper (Feb 28, 2010)

i didnt see any of the strains mentioned in any of the cannabis cup winners from can cup past and present and one would think  such a strain would be intered


----------

